# Fact or Fiction... I need opinions.



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

OK... My hubby was told yesterday of a fantastic and cheap way to help out a horse that is colicing. 

My Hubby asked me to post this and ask whether you thought it was a myth or not. 

He was told that if you hold a tablespoon of turpentine under the horse's belly button that it will get the horse's digestive system moving again......thusly curing the colic.

Now...good or bad...myth or not... I need your opinions. Thanks a bundle!!!


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

I'd say its a myth...

For example, if a horse has sand colic, turpentine won't get rid of the sand...

Or if the problem is a twisted bowel, is the turpentine going to fix that? I very much doubt it!

The thing I'm getting at here is that colic always has a cause and holding a tablespoon of turpentine under a horse's belly button cannot fix the cause! WIthout resolving the cause, the colic remains!

Additionally even if turpentine does has some medicinal value, I just can't see how the turpentine can affect the horse when its outside them - its vapour cannot pass through the skin and affect the horse's insides. Skin is impermeable to most substances - its how the body protects itself from infections.

It seems like a rather strange myth. Can you tell us where your husband heard this? I'd be interested to know


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

^Well said, I have to agree. It sounds like a myth to me as well.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

My hubby heard it from a co-worker who swears that his Grandpa used it sucessfully .

My take on it is, perhaps, the vapor may burn the skin giving the said sick horse a good surprize and fright, that would help a gas colic. Horses always fart/poo when they are scared or upset.

I said it was bunk so this is also a marital dispute! :wink: :lol: well, not really I just wanted to be right!  

I agree with you sempre! If it really worked, why would a vet go thru the hassle of sedation, tubing, oil, and surgery if need be!!!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

it works better is hubby is wearing a pink to to while holding said spoon of turpintine under horses belly......lol.....i'm sorry but's that's the funnies thing i've herd......


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

My gramps told me this when I was a kid but that it was an old wives tale.

His gas colic rememdy was scratching a horses butt (first off). Scratch around the tail and the horses really start releasing some gas. My horse ALWAYS does this. If he even has a hint of a belly ache I will scratch his butt/tail.

If that didn't work, he'd pop them in the back of the pickup and drive a couple of miles. The horses always pooped on the ride. 

But always always always, call the vet if there is any sign of colic! Hold the turpentine!


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

yes, i've heard taking horses for a trailer ride can help. One person I know had a horse that they were going to put down because it colicked so bad and was really old anyway. She trailered it out to the place where they were going to shoot it then bury it and the horse got out of the trailer and decided that it felt better! lol its kinda not funny but it is in a way


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

When Dumas coliced the first thing the vet said was "can you take him for a ride in the trailer?" So I do know that that can work. 

Cute story...I can see the humor in that! :wink: 

I shall inform my hubby that the turpintine will only work if he was to wear a pink leisure suit...preferably polyester! :wink: 8)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

:lol: you gals crack me up.
Isnt there some cure for babys with tummy aches where you rub some sort of oil in the belly button? Maybe the turpentine has the same effect. Oh gosh I'm perpetuating the myth :wink:


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

> I shall inform my hubby that the turpintine will only work if he was to wear a pink leisure suit...preferably polyester! Wink Cool


LOL Don't forget to get pics... Without them it won't work at all!


----------



## scboots (Dec 6, 2008)

*turpentine/colic*

Hello. I know it does sound crazy, and I told my husband that exact thing! His grandfather told him and my husband has used it a few times. I still wouldn't have believed it until my ancient old horse, (at least 32 years) started to colic this summer. It was a holiday weekend, and being practical - after all, he is VERY old - we wanted to try what we could at home before taking him to a vet. So I thought, what could it hurt? My husband keeps a small, 4oz bottle of "pure gum spirits Turpentine" (bought in the drug section) around just for this purpose. He poured a tablespoon or so in a very flat saucer and held it up against the horse's navel and it immediatly made a difference! In about 10 minutes he was out grazing, relaxed and normal. Before that he was constantly up and down, sweating, rolling and biting at his sides. I know it sounds crazy, but I for one - will keep that cure handy. It may not work for certain types of colic like impaction, but it sure works on some types. Try it!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Appyt said:


> LOL Don't forget to get pics... Without them it won't work at all!


Doesnt he have to where pink fuzzy slippers too?:wink:


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> Doesnt he have to where pink fuzzy slippers too?:wink:


Yes, good thinking. Hmmmm, Where are those pics??


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Chants loudly...

Pix pix pix pix


----------



## RoostersMom (Nov 19, 2008)

Total b.s.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...I hate to say it... but... if I were desperate.... already did the banemine and was waiting for the vet... I might be willing to try it...

Not sure I'd admit to it though! LOL...


----------



## Carol Baker Hughes (Dec 27, 2018)

It actually does work! I realize that it sounds crazy but the horses bellybutton will instantly suck all of the turpentine out of the spoon and that horse will run, buck and kick it's way out of the colic. I was showed this trick by a vet out in texas


----------



## tinabeanad (Dec 27, 2018)

If people actually took the time, in most cases, colic could be prevented but not with some quick little "trick."

Horses typically colic because of two reasons - impaction or feed/water related issues. Most horse colics could be prevented by tweaking the horse's care management.

Horses should be fed forage (hay or sufficient amounts of grass) 24/7. Their stomach's secrete stomach acid 24/7, unlike ours, and if hay is not given, the stomach empties within an hour after feeding and the acid just sits in the stomach, eroding it and causes scar tissue to build. This increases the likelihood of both ulcers and impaction colic. You also want to keep your horse out of sand. This means, that if the horse has small amounts of grass in their paddock, instead of them trying to eat on that (and the sand), having hay in front of them will help to prevent that as well.

Another important thing is clean, cool fresh water. No one wants to drink dirty water (unless it is a mud puddle of course) so make sure the bucket is clean and the water dumped/freshened daily.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Isn't it a spoon swung across a pregnant woman's belly will somehow predict if it's a boy or a girl??


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

And who's the stirer who answered yes to the poll??


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I suspect it "works" because most mild to moderate colics pass on their own.

Other things that might "work": spinning around backwards three times, doing the chicken dance, singing your national anthem while standing on your head... and when all else fails, waving some magnets around.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Impossible, turpentine isn't that potent that the fumes will penetrate the gut and do something.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Carol Baker Hughes said:


> It actually does work! I realize that it sounds crazy but the horses bellybutton will instantly suck all of the turpentine out of the spoon and that horse will run, buck and kick it's way out of the colic. I was showed this trick by a vet out in texas


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

loosie said:


> And who's the stirer who answered yes to the poll??


From 10 years ago!!?!


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

loosie said:


> And who's the stirer who answered yes to the poll??


If it makes you happy I'll say it was me that anwsered yes to poll. I'm betting whoever did hasn't been on here again.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

loosie said:


> Isn't it a spoon swung across a pregnant woman's belly will somehow predict if it's a boy or a girl??



It swings around in a circle if a girl and swings back and forth if a boy. Don't ya' know? It works every time, especially if there is a breeze that day.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh wow greentree, I hadn't noticed it was so old! Usually get notification that a threads old before you can post a reply...


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

LoriF said:


> It swings around in a circle if a girl and swings back and forth if a boy. Don't ya' know? It works every time, especially if there is a breeze that day.



Don't you swing a threaded needle in front of an egg to determine if it's a hen or a rooster? :think:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

This isn't even something that will effect the horse in anyway.

Reminds me of a James Harriot episode I recently watched. The guy had all the at home remedies for anything and by the time he got the vet the animal needed to be put down simply proving his theory that he was better than the vet.

There are plenty of old timer remedies that DO work. I feed tea and whiskey to a colicking horse, endorsed by my vet, however it's going internally (actually doing something), if you think about how those things work it makes sense, and it is used as a first line of defense as it obviously won't cure a twisted gut or something.

However, you have to take things with a grain of salt. If everytime I had a headache I listened to hard rock and it went away would that be the best thing for everyone else to do? Lots of things happen once and then people start swearing by them as "the cure" and when it doesn't work, well clearly it's for an unrelated reason. Shrug.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

SteadyOn said:


> I suspect it "works" because most mild to moderate colics pass on their own.
> 
> Other things that might "work": spinning around backwards three times, doing the chicken dance, singing your national anthem while standing on your head... and when all else fails, waving some magnets around.


Which obviously gets the horse to laughing so hard that it passes gas.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I think once the poster that makes the first post after so long gets the message and continues on then the replies after that post are current because the last post made it so.


----------

